# photos from South Central Regional Championship



## rokanhaus (Mar 20, 2006)

Here are some photos I took....

http://picasaweb.google.com/Kjacopino/SouthCentralRegionalChampionship?feat=directlink


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Great shots Kandi! Is that your son? The helper?


----------



## rokanhaus (Mar 20, 2006)

Yes, Alex did the front half of the SchH3's.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Awesome! He looks great, you must be so proud.


----------



## rokanhaus (Mar 20, 2006)

We had a blast. Alex has been down there before, but it was my first time in Texas. Hawk took the trip too, he loves hotels! lots of nice dogs and fun people...


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

I'm sure, I would have a blast surrounded by dogs and schutzhund people.


----------



## jesmagmisty (Jul 13, 2001)

Great pics! Alex is sure getting around.


----------



## wicked1996 (Aug 28, 2002)

Nice job Kandi!!


----------



## JackieM1982 (Jul 21, 2005)

Great pics, thanks for sharing. And congrats on your son being selected as the front half helper!


----------



## Mark B (Feb 3, 2009)

I like the pic of Alex in the blind with the dog in the air doing the hold n bark.

Mark
http://www.ultimatekanine.com


----------



## rokanhaus (Mar 20, 2006)

That was Arturo's new dog Haddock....REALLY nice dog.


----------



## Mark B (Feb 3, 2009)

yeah? I'd like to see video of him working. 

Mark
http://www.ultimatekanine.com


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

AWESOME







Way to go Alex!!!


----------



## jesusica (Jan 13, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: Mark Byeah? I'd like to see video of him working.
> 
> Mark
> http://www.ultimatekanine.com


I think I have video of the regionals routine. I am still sifting through all that video and am now a week late fulfilling a video promise! 

To the person I promised video, I promise I tried sending last week like I said I would but the files were too large for photobucket or attaching via email, I did try. I am going to a lesser quality format to see if I can get it to work.


----------

